# I am a CPC looking for employment as a Certified Professional Coder



## huguezbrian (Apr 4, 2011)

I am interested in becoming a member or your team. I am a Certified Professional Coder with six plus years of healthcare experience

Sincerely,
Brian  C. Huguez, CPC											            (323) 271-2397


----------



## btadlock1 (Apr 4, 2011)

huguezbrian said:


> I am interested in becoming a member or your team. I am a Certified Professional Coder with six plus years of healthcare experience
> 
> Sincerely,
> Brian  C. Huguez, CPC											            (323) 271-2397



This forum is worldwide - do you care _where_ you end up?


----------



## huguezbrian (Apr 5, 2011)

I prefer the Los Angeles area


----------

